# Problem With SMPS Or UPS



## Beta Waves (Apr 19, 2008)

_Hi ppl..._

_My Computer configuration is like this ...._
_Intel Dual Core Processor (2.8 GHz), 1 GB RAM, nVidia Geforce 7950GT XFX Card, 250 GB PATA Hard Disk, sony DVD Writer, Gigabyte motherboard 945 GDVI, And My cabinet has four fans my graphics card uses passive cooling so no fan there ..... My monitor is a normal 17" CRT .... and I Have a 5.1 Speaker System ..... _

_I have a UPS System for the entire house which is a Pure sine wave UPS.... Its Rating is 1 KVA...._

_Now my problem is Whenever there is a power failure my computer restarts ... Most of the times this problem occurs when I am playing games or watching a movie ... I have estimated that my PC may load up to 600VA on the UPS which is well within its maximum load capacity.... Sometimes my computer restarts even when the power is restored ... _

_Does the graphics card consume more power while playing games ??? If so how much ??? Anyways the SMPS rating is 450 W so no component inside the cabinet can consume more than 450 W ..... But still the computer restarts ..._

_When I Complained to the UPS people they blame on SMPS  When i complain to the computer shop guys they blame on UPS  Grrrrr.... _

_So can anyone tell me a solution to my problem .....  Its Summer ....Frequent power failures .......... Its frustrating     Grrrrrrr....._


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 19, 2008)

me too had the same problem months ago.
I have a 1.4KVA SU-Kam pure sine wawe inverter. The PS is connected to 600VA Hykon UPS also. I was using a 400W Zeb PSU with my X2 4200(939), 7600GT, 2 HDDs and 2ODDs. 
I changed my PSU to 500W Zeb Platinum and the problem was gone for some months, then it came back. Then i had to repair the UPS and change its battery. After that its working fine nd its almost a year, nd no probs yet.
I connect my monitor 17" Flat CRT to he mains(inverter line) directly coz my UPS cant handle the system and monitor together.


[edit-its is 1.4KVA, not 14 KVA ]


----------



## Beta Waves (Apr 19, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> me too had the same problem months ago.
> I have a 14KVA SU-Kam pure sine wawe inverter. The PS is connected to 600VA Hykon UPS also. I was using a 400W Zeb PSU with my X2 4200(939), 7600GT, 2 HDDs and 2ODDs.
> I changed my PSU to 500W Zeb Platinum and the problem was gone for some months, then it came back. Then i had to repair the UPS and change its battery. After that its working fine nd its almost a year, nd no probs yet.
> I connect my monitor 17" Flat CRT to he mains(inverter line) directly coz my UPS cant handle the system and monitor together.


 
Dude you have a 14KVA UPS  Is it a house or a factory or something .... Well How much did it cost ????


----------



## Big-G (Apr 20, 2008)

Beta Waves said:


> Dude you have a 14KVA UPS  Is it a house or a factory or something .... Well How much did it cost ????





ROFLMAO

And how many batteries are stacked for this set up ?

Are you sure your's is a 14KVA UPS and not a 1400 VA ( without K) .

I was more surprised with the statement -


 have a UPS System for the entire house which is a Pure sine wave UPS.... Its Rating is 1 KVA....



For the entire house load this chap has an UPS rated for just 1KVA , I m just wondering how does his computer ever starts at the first place without overloading the UPS

We here have 2 extremeties one at 1KVA for the entire house and the other at 14KVA for entire home


----------



## roxysmile (Apr 20, 2008)

@betawaves - i think there must be a problem with the wave converter in the ups

bytheway what company of ups do u use  , cause mixed company like intex , zebronix  never give real sine wave conversion at an instant


----------



## Beta Waves (Apr 20, 2008)

Big-G said:


> ROFLMAO
> 
> And how many batteries are stacked for this set up ?
> 
> ...


 
That was a very silly question  
With a 1 KVA UPS ... I can run My computer , 1 Fan 2 Tubelights ...for three hours ....... Or if i switch off my computer  i can run a Television ..... Or if i switch off everything i can run a half HP Motor .... Do you want some more combination ....... The normal computer UPS which you get in market for Rs4000 to Rs5000 is a 600VA UPS i.e 0.6KVA .... The total load tat can be connected to a UPS depends on its Rating and the backup time depends on the number of Batteries Its AH Rating .....

And for that stupid comment my computer does not draw more than 600VA ... So it can start very well with my UPS ..... Next time think before you post something ....


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 20, 2008)

It is a UPS problem. You can do one of two things:
1. Make sure your PC is the first in the series to your power line to receive the backup, and other points come later
2. Get a separate UPS for your PC


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 20, 2008)

BTW
@Big-G
Are u here for ny help ? or just makin fun?

@Beta Waves
Today i checked by replacing my UPS with another UPS of 600VA, nd it restarts on power failure, nd then it works fine on UPS. SO its not coz UPS cant handle the load, but it simply put sone delay on the waveform on output which cud restart or turnoff the PC. Even a delay of either a +/- half of a wave cud restart the PC.

And BTW, does it restart on power failure if under max load only or even at min load?


----------



## spikygv (Apr 20, 2008)

had same problem with a local ups. changed to apc 500va and no more problems(since a year) . BTW , i dont have a pure sine wave inverter. . how much do they cost ? what specifications should i look for  ? what advantage do they offer over my existing inverter ?
thanks.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 20, 2008)

Pure sine wave produces output wave similar to the mains.  But other inverters procuces waveform looking like a modified square wave. Its not healthy for some sensitive equipments like DVD Players, PC, Music Systems etc. SO a pure sine wave is recomented.
But a pure sinewave is costly compared to normal ones. Most UPS are pure sine wave.
And Most Sine wave inverters boast of delay of only a single half wave during switching b/w mains nd inverter. Its ok for devices like DVD players, TV etc, but not for a PC. Ull need an additional UPS to rectify the delay.

Im getting18~20 hrs PC backup along with some tube lights and a ceiling fan. Mine is a Su-Kam 1.4KVA pure Sine Inverter with two 160A Tubular Batteries in series. The back can be improved b adding another set of batteries(in series) and connecting in parallel with existing ones. But the batteries are huge nd is more than 100KG each.
It costed me almost 30k 2.5 years back. It has a backlit display which tell up the current input voltage, frequency etc and battery charge level, and current inverter load % on power failure backmode. Also has a diagnostic mode which detects any fault nd displays which components needs service.

Look for Sine wave inverters with 200A batteries which has better backup, and self diagnostic feature. Its really gud. And u dun need to worry bout filling the battery water too often as it needs to be refilled every 1.5~2 yrs only.


And one last point is>
Ordinary inverters foes on charging the batteries w/o checking the better charge status which shortens the battery life and the electricy bills will rise like hell. But intelligent sine wave inverters will stop charging the battery once its full. It cud stay at full charge for 2~3 days if no load applies. That means minimum charge loss due to circuitry bugs. So it helps in minimising the electricity bill too.


----------



## Beta Waves (Apr 20, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> BTW
> @Big-G
> Are u here for ny help ? or just makin fun?
> 
> ...


 
My computer Restarts only while playing games or watching movies .... Rest of the times its rare....The dealer told me tat its delay time is short enough to switch over to battery mode when there is a power failure.... Without interupting the supply to the PC ..... But it is not .... So it is definetly not SMPS Problem you say.... And one more thing you said you have a 1.4KVA UPS which is feeding a 600VA UPS which is in turn connected to your PC right ..... Even i have one more 600VA UPS meant only for PCs but if i connect it.... I get a lot of disturbances.... It constantly switches from Battery to mains and vice versa even though there is no fluctuation in mains supply..... My UPS dealer told me tat one UPS cannot be connected as load to other UPS.....



NucleusKore said:


> It is a UPS problem. You can do one of two things:
> 1. Make sure your PC is the first in the series to your power line to receive the backup, and other points come later
> 2. Get a separate UPS for your PC


First solution is not possible coz my room is in first floor and UPS is in ground floor ..... Cant re Wire my house...
Second is also not possible I get a lot of disturbances when i connect one more UPS to the main one ....


----------



## qams (Jul 13, 2008)

Open your SMPS!
Check 200V Capacitors!
Rating must be 470uF or more.
if less than 470uF, the problem is due to SMPS.

Purchase atleast iBall 400W/450W model !
(iBall has 470uF Cap.)
Nehru Place,Delhi Price=450Rs
(pros:Reputed brand having 470uF Cap with SATA Power)

Intex=350Rs.(Cons:Good brand having 330uF Cap)
Hytech=325Rs.(Cons:Good brand having 330uF Cap)
Hytech has better cabinets than Intex.
Zeb.=400Rs.(Cons:Reputed brand having 330uF Cap)
Zebronics cabinets are good but SMPS are of low quality.
Omaxe=275Rs.(worst SMPS ever seen, 450W SMPS has rating equivalent to 250W)

I had similar restart problem earlier.
Now i have iBall 400W SMPS.

So my Computer doesn't restarts in gaming during UPS swiching 
(My UPS is elnova 600VA)
My Sukam 1400VA Smily also do fast switching. But i have to 
put that in Inverter mode rather than UPS Mode because of Low 
Input Voltage.

Also check for more ratings:
+5V=32A to 48A
+12V=17A to 22A

I had checked these SMPS, all have restart problem with 400 
or 450W models during Game during UPS swiching:
Zebronics,Intex,Mora,Quantum(QHMPL),Adcom,tech-com,Odyssey 
etc.


----------



## ashpillai (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Guys

Is this thread closed or something?????

Am facing a similar prob. My UPS is Microtek 1 kva. Bought it yesterday, charged it overnight, tested it in the morning by pulling the plug and the PC restarted.

Tried again after putting monitor mains, it restarted.

It is able to sustain the PC after rrestart but not at the critical moment when power goes off.

My SMPS is Corsair MX450

PC Config: Q6600, Asus Maximus Formula, 4GB, 8800gts, Viewsonic 22" LCD, Altec Lansing 2.1


----------



## Beta Waves (Aug 21, 2008)

I bought an online UPS. The problem is solved now.


----------



## spikygv (Aug 21, 2008)

i got a 850va inverter from some company called poweron. its not pure sine wave . but pc doesnt restart even if i bypass the ups . i.e.. pc directly connected to mains without ups..even with ups , it works fine . the ups does not even detect that power is gone. .sometimes the ups goes into battery mode for 2-3 seconds and switches back to mains when power is back. .


----------



## Beta Waves (Aug 21, 2008)

qams said:


> Open your SMPS!
> Check 200V Capacitors!
> Rating must be 470uF or more.
> if less than 470uF, the problem is due to SMPS.
> ...



At +12V my SMPS current output is 16A. But my graphics card requires 20A at +12V. Does it cause any problem ?


----------



## qams (Aug 26, 2008)

Beta Waves said:


> At +12V my SMPS current output is 16A. But my graphics card requires 20A at +12V. Does it cause any problem ?


 
Graphics Card are intelligent, they can run on low ratings, but at some performance reduction.
If Graphics Card's drivers gives any messages related to Power Supply then u should go for more ratings.


----------



## Beta Waves (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't get any error messages. I guess the power supply is fine then.


----------

